# Hakuba's speed in comparison to capable fighters



## maupp (Aug 14, 2014)

There seem to be this idea that Hakuba can handle almost anyone because of his speed. I've seen people claim that Hakuba can actually defeat folks like Zoro and Law because of his speed. While the guy speed was quite impressive, it's nothing people on Law level can't handle, really.

People(ok, some people) seem to have forgotten or missed the part where Rebecca could react to it and avoid a fatal blow. Rebecca a low level fighter compared to the likes of Luffy could react to Hakuba's speed, how on earth can this translate to Habuka being able to clears the likes of Law with his speed.

Luffy owned Rebecca while eating his lunch negative difficulty(it was less than no difficulty) and this same low level fighter could actually react to Hakuba's speed. People seriously think people on Luffy, Law, Zoro tier and co would seriously struggle with that level of speed? come on 

Hakuba cleared fodders in the colloseum and one of them even reacted to his speed, how can people believe that Supernovas and some of the top will seem clueless and helpless against such speed. This is something I seriously don't get. The moment Rebecca reacted, Habuka speed feat took a HUUUUUUUUUUUUUUGE bump, and it should automatically tells us that folks fa above Rebecca tier and those fodders in the colloseum would deal with that speed just fine


----------



## HaxHax (Aug 14, 2014)

Kuro. 10char


----------



## Goomoonryong (Aug 14, 2014)

He's a new character who did something cool, so obviously he's above M3 level characters. 

But seriously, his speed feat was impressive but nothing G2 Luffy couldn't replicate.


----------



## maupp (Aug 14, 2014)

^Pretty much. It's absorb how quickly people feats from already established character and would hang on, overrate new characters feats. I'm now hearing Hakuba's speed make him able to just defeat people on Luffy level . It;s like people have forgotten how fast G2 is.

Rebecca and I'll  keep repeating this, Rebecca a low level fighter compared to Luffy could bloody react. Luffy in base could blitz her no problem while eating lunch, how on earth is Hakuba speed something someone like Luffy can't handle .


----------



## Hachibi (Aug 14, 2014)

In OL's mind:
Rebecca's CoO>Hakuda>M3
Reality:
M3>Rebecca's CoC>Hakuda

inb4 the dwarves are high high tier because they showed some
feat


----------



## PirateHunter Eddy (Aug 14, 2014)

Its not unspeakable that he can beat the likes M3 level people but speed would not be reason if it is confirmed that Hakuba is in fact 2x times stronger than cavendish then it is  possible that he could atleast push them to extreme, its unspeakable to think Hakuba can beat Zoro and Luffy but its always possible to be stronger than Sanji


----------



## Kaiser (Aug 14, 2014)

1- Admiral Orlumbus is portrayed as one of the colliseum top fighters infront of the officers now and he couldn't react to it

2- Bartolomeo is a supernova who could fodderize a vice-admiral, but he couldn't see anything

3- Sabo(a confirmed top tier) hyped his speed to be even more impressive than the rumors(so the rumors reached his ears to begin with)

You will be stupid if you really think his speed is nothing

Outside of his speed, Hakuba is also hyped to be 2 times stronger than Cavendish. That's insane hype when you consider that Cavendish had enough strength to stalemate with the strongest part of Chinjao's body and easily dodge his attacks

Like i've said in the other thread, the underestimation of Hakuba is a cancer in this section. It's very likely he will be pitted against Trebol and defeat him and hopefully people will finally start to understand his real strength(if it happens)


----------



## Dellinger (Aug 14, 2014)

Who cares if Hakuba defeats Trebol when Luffy is beating Doffy?

And Orlumbus being one of the strongest doesn't matter.Luffy would steam roll him like he did with everyone except Chinjao.


----------



## Raiden34 (Aug 14, 2014)

Anyone who has kenbunshoku haki, can handle his speed.


----------



## Firo (Aug 14, 2014)

Hakuba isnt faster than Dofla so people like Luffy would have no trouble reacting to him. 
Again, LelRebecca reacted to him so he isnt all that fast.


----------



## Daisuke Jigen (Aug 14, 2014)

Hakuba no diffed Kaido. He is the best.
**


----------



## Ryuksgelus (Aug 14, 2014)

Can we wait and see?

Though I have a hard time believing a new character who is just a super form of another new strong character isn't supposed to be faster than people on his general level. IE. Law, Luffy, Smoker, etc.


----------



## November (Aug 14, 2014)

Inb4extravlad


----------



## 3B20 (Aug 14, 2014)

Blake said:


> 1- Admiral Orlumbus is portrayed as one of the colliseum top fighters infront of the officers now and he couldn't react to it
> 
> 2- Bartolomeo is a supernova who could fodderize a vice-admiral, but he couldn't see anything
> 
> ...



I agree with this. Hakuba's main drawback is his very nature. Looking at his hype and his feats, it's reasonable to say he's solid M3 level. His speed may be upper M3 level (say, bloodlusted G2 Luffy level), and his other stats may be a good bit lower. 
I don't know whether he could beat guys like M3 or Law; you need much more than raw speed to win those fights. However, it's perfectly reasonable to say he would be a serious threat for them.

About Rebecca: Luffy himself hyped her speed and CoO, and she's been portrayed as a fighter completely focused on agility, quickness and evasion. Their short skirmish just showed her obvious inferiority; but her determination and state of mind were nowhere near her top (and we know how much this matters in OP; remember W7/EL).


----------



## trance (Aug 14, 2014)

Base Luffy reacted to and dodged an attack from Doffy. He has nothing to worry about from Hakuba.


----------



## Kaiser (Aug 14, 2014)

White Hawk said:


> Who cares if Hakuba defeats Trebol when Luffy is beating Doffy?
> 
> And Orlumbus being one of the strongest doesn't matter.Luffy would steam roll him like he did with everyone except Chinjao.


1- Everything isn't Luffy related. I'm just talking about the underestimation of the character in general. He may well be(or may not) weaker than Luffy, but not by much(while still being a monster trio level fighter)
2- There is no guarantee Luffy will beat Doflamingo alone
3- Trebol is a seat, a level Doflamingo didn't think Punk Hazard Law was strong enough to reach
4- It also depends on how he defeats Trebol. Considering that Hakuba doesn't last long, it's very possible that majority of the fight will be made by Cavendish before Hakuba would appear and OS him(assuming it's really how it works), and if it really happens like that it will show how strong Cavendish actually is and hyping Hakuba even more

The 4th option is only a hypothese at this point however at this point until it actually happen, so who knows?


----------



## Lycka (Aug 14, 2014)

He might be faster than Sanji but that's not saying much


----------



## Dellinger (Aug 14, 2014)

Blake said:


> 1- Everything isn't Luffy related. I'm just talking about the underestimation of the character in general. He may well be(or may not) weaker than Luffy, but not by much(while still being a monster trio level fighter)


What underestimation?You mean overestimation


> 2- There is no guarantee Luffy will beat Doflamingo alone


If you have read all of OP then you should know what Luffy will do



> 3- Trebol is a seat, a level Doflamingo didn't think Punk Hazard Law was strong enough to reach


You do know that Doflamingo horribly underestimated Law right?He thought Vergo would destroy him and we all know what happened.


> 4- It also depends on how he defeats Trebol. Considering that Hakuba doesn't last long, it's very possible that majority of the fight will be made by Cavendish before Hakuba would appear and OS him(assuming it's really how it works), and if it really happens like that it will show how strong Cavendish actually is and hyping Hakuba even more



So if Luffy defeats Doffy and Hakuba OS Trebol you'll still think that Hakuba has chances against Luffy?


----------



## Kaiser (Aug 14, 2014)

White Hawk said:


> What underestimation?You mean overestimation


I don't think 



> If you have read all of OP then you should know what Luffy will do


Well Doflamingo did say he wants to take care of Law personally, so there is a doubt on the matter. Since the timeskip started, the old formula changed a lot of times already. Zoro got the first shot against the villain of fishmen island and Law fought the stronger opponent in Punk Hazard, so you never know



> You do know that Doflamingo horribly underestimated Law right?He thought Vergo would destroy him and we all know what happened.


I know, but i'm just saying that according to the previous estimation he had on Law, he wasn't at that level and we talk about someone who said he was following his progression, so even if he miscalculated, it shows that according to his miscalculation, the seats were above him



> So if Luffy defeats Doffy and Hakuba OS Trebol you'll still think that Hakuba has chances against Luffy?


Of course. If he has no difficulties against Trebol(who possess one rank below Doflamingo), where is your proof he can't hold off or possibly defeat someone who barely defeated someone having a rank higher? You can't evaluate the real level of someone when he OS another besides knowing his opponent was simply not on his level


----------



## Typhon (Aug 14, 2014)

The idea that HKUB is M3 level is fine. The idea that he can beat any of them is what throws me off. We know Luffy wouldn't have a hard time with Cav. (The fact that Luffy could grab his sword mid thrust speaks volumes of how that fight would go.) I don't think him becoming two times stronger is gonna change the outcome of these fights. Especially when others have modes to go into aswell.


----------



## Dunno (Aug 14, 2014)

He's a bit slower than M3 level when it comes to attack speed. Rebecca could dodge his attack, and I doubt she could dodge a bloodlusted attack from Luffy, Zoro, Law or Sanji when people like Vergo, Smoker, Caesar and Pica couldn't. His movement speed might be faster, but who actually cares about that?


----------



## Dunno (Aug 14, 2014)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> A swordsmen who seems to be a fencer type having slower attack speed then movement speed, makes very little sense.
> 
> Cavendish/Hakubas fastest movement should be produced by his arms.



Well, in that case I guess he's not faster than the M3 when it comes to movement speed either. Poor Hakuba.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Aug 14, 2014)

Dunno said:


> Well, in that case I guess he's not faster than the M3 when it comes to movement speed either. Poor Hakuba.



The M3 are the fastest men in all the universe so of course.


----------



## Dunno (Aug 14, 2014)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> The M3 are the fastest men in all the universe so of course.



Nah, but they are fast enough to hit Rebecca.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Aug 14, 2014)

Dunno said:


> Nah, but they are fast enough to hit Rebecca.



I would hope so seeing as Diamante and Hakuba hit her, otherwise that means in a fight Rebecca would win the fight or it would be a draw.

Either option is not very good in terms of M3 portrayal.


----------



## Ryuksgelus (Aug 14, 2014)

Dunno said:


> He's a bit slower than M3 level when it comes to attack speed. Rebecca could dodge his attack, and I doubt she could dodge a bloodlusted attack from Luffy, Zoro, Law or Sanji when people like Vergo, Smoker, Caesar and Pica couldn't. His movement speed might be faster, but who actually cares about that?



It took all of her focus to move an inch and would have died anyway if not for her helmet. Her dodging is about as note-worthy as Hyozu blocking Luffy's Jet Pistol.


----------



## Dunno (Aug 14, 2014)

Ryuksgelus said:


> It took all of her focus to move an inch and would have died anyway if not for her helmet. Her dodging is about as note-worthy as Hyozu blocking Luffy's Jet Pistol.



Hyouzou is most likely stronger than Rebecca, and it was only a normal casual attack. Hakuba's attacks are bloodlusted by nature. I don't see Rebecca avoiding the attack Zoro used on Monet, or some kind of Gatling from a bloodlusted Luffy.



Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> I would hope so seeing as Diamante and Hakuba hit her, otherwise that means in a fight Rebecca would win the fight or it would be a draw.
> 
> Either option is not very good in terms of M3 portrayal.



I hope so too. Otherwise they are going to have huge problems with Doflamingo. Hakuba scratched her, and the M3 would have to do better than that to stand a chance against everyone they want to beat.


----------



## maupp (Aug 15, 2014)

This is what I'm talking about, Hakuba being put on a pedestal because of a speed feats that fecking Rebecca, I repeat Rebecca could react . I'd understand if some people were putting him on some pedestal if the Rebecca incident didn't happen, but that shit happened and there is absolutely no way characters far above Rebecca level would fail to deal with a level of speed that Rebecca, I can't stress this enough REBECCA reacted. And some people think people like Luffy who's reactions, speed and CoO far and beyond Rebecca would fail to deal with Hakuba's speed, get out of here . 

Base Luffy could casually blitz Rebecca, G2 Luffy would own her before her brain cells start processing what's about to happen. And this same Rebecca could see Hakuba move toward her and fecking react. Some of you lot are hysterical .


----------



## Han Zolo (Aug 15, 2014)

Ashura Zoro speed >> Hakuba.

Delusional Hakuba fanboys are pretty cute.


----------



## maupp (Aug 15, 2014)

Dunno said:


> Hyouzou is most likely stronger than Rebecca, and it was only a normal casual attack. Hakuba's attacks are bloodlusted by nature. I don't see Rebecca avoiding the attack Zoro used on Monet, or some kind of Gatling from a bloodlusted Luffy.
> 
> 
> 
> I hope so too. Otherwise they are going to have huge problems with Doflamingo. Hakuba scratched her, and the M3 would have to do better than that to stand a chance against everyone they want to beat.


what are you guys talking about? The M3 can own Rebecca with negative difficulty, I don't know what's more to find out about rebecca in rapport to folks like Luffy. 

Hakuba scratching her while bloodlusted is a joke compared to a Trolling Base Luffy who completely and utterly blitzed her(notice her, completely blitz her, she didn't even have time to react like with Hakuba) while eating lunch and owned her with negative difficulty. 

A base Luffy could completely blitz Rebecca w/o her seeing what's coming nor reacting while she reacted to Hakuba's speed. And we're still only comparing Base Luffy here who by this point has already shown better bltzing against Rebecca compared to Hakuba, now throw G2 in the mix and it's overkill. 

Luffy's speed> Hakuba overated speed. We can easily compare both against the same character and the results speak in favor of BASE Luffy, G2 just clears any doubt about who is faster.


----------



## Chrollo Lucilfer (Aug 15, 2014)

Base Luffy dodging Caesar's gasta net explosion point blank > Anything Hakuba has done so far


----------



## Coruscation (Aug 15, 2014)

> Hakuba scratching her while bloodlusted is a joke compared to a Trolling Base Luffy who completely and utterly blitzed her(notice her, completely blitz her, she didn't even have time to react like with Hakuba) while eating lunch and owned her with negative difficulty.
> 
> A base Luffy could completely blitz Rebecca w/o her seeing what's coming nor reacting while she reacted to Hakuba's speed. And we're still only comparing Base Luffy here who by this point has already shown better bltzing against Rebecca compared to Hakuba, now throw G2 in the mix and it's overkill.
> 
> Luffy's speed> Hakuba overated speed. We can easily compare both against the same character and the results speak in favor of BASE Luffy, G2 just clears any doubt about who is faster.



You are displaying a reading comprehension value in the negatives here. At least try for some critical thinking. How do you not get that Rebecca vs Luffy was emotionally distraught and clearly unwilling to hurt him and fight at that point whereas Rebecca in Block D was focused and determined making full use of her best talent? Maybe that's the reason for the disparate performances?

Base Luffy vs Hakuba in speed is a bit of a joke. Bartolomeo and lots of other people were following Luffy vs Don Chinjao's fighting no problem. Hakuba blitzed an entire block in a split second and the same guy Bartolomeo couldn't see a single thing. The only one in the Colosseum who could was Sabo, one of the strongest people in one of the strongest organizations in the world... and he was highly impressed with the speed displayed.


----------



## barreltheif (Aug 15, 2014)

We haven't seen enough of Hakuba to know whether he could beat people like Sanji, Law, etc.
But we have seen enough to know for certain that he's faster than them.


----------



## maupp (Jan 15, 2015)

And my last Necro


----------



## Dr. White (Jan 15, 2015)

Goomoonryong said:


> But seriously, his speed feat was impressive but nothing G2 Luffy couldn't replicate.


Luffy has shown nothing to indicate he could accomplish Hakuba's Colosseum feat.


----------



## Coruscation (Jan 15, 2015)

Dodging a slime explosion should be considered as impressive as Hakuba now that we've seen Robin can see and react to Hakuba with a large initial distance. She didn't follow Luffy in that instance but to be fair he was obscured by the giant explosion. Considering Luffy did it in mid-air with no footing it's still on par.

That's short burst speed for Luffy though, Hakuba's whole thing is that he maintains that level of speed consistently.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Jan 15, 2015)

Luffy dodging that explosion does not make any sense.

1. He was in mid-air. How did Luffy move at high speed in mid-air? Can he use Skywalk now? 

2. The Slime was surrounding him if not already touching him.(At least thats what it looked like to me). 

Regardless this is a manga so it does not have to make sense. It is a good speed feat.


----------



## Coruscation (Jan 15, 2015)

I figure he either kicked off what footing he could get from the slime (maneuvering to make that possible adds to the feat in and of itself) or just rocked his body. If he did the latter it's REALLY impressive.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Jan 15, 2015)

^True. 

Anyway as i said before Hakubas Feat for me anyway is all about Portrayal. 

if we go by feats yea a lot of characters are massively hyper sonic and can punch 1000 people in the face while running around the entire island of dressrosa(casually). Thing is Oda does not show such things for obvious reasons, but he did show hakuba doing what he did.

At the end of the day what Oda shows is most important. If the OBD calculated one of Choppers old speed feats to be mach 30 and hakubas to only be mach 20, is chopper faster then hakuba now. Hell no, this is all not to say that feats are shit. 

I'm just saying for me Hakubas speed is portrayal. G2 Luffy can blitz hundreds of dudes based off his speed feats, but if i asked Oda if he could i doubt he would say yes. Hakuba has one of if not the best speed feat*(Visually*) and that means something a lot more then most people give it credit for i think.


----------



## Coruscation (Jan 15, 2015)

Well Robin and Franky were seemingly portrayed to be unable to follow Luffy's burst speed, and Robin did follow Hakuba in this chapter, so... =s


----------



## Firo (Jan 15, 2015)

Going by calcs, Luffy dodging a Liquid explosion would be > Hakuba circling the coliseum ring.
But wait.. How big is the coliseum ring again? A few hundred meters or so? Maybe even a kilometer?


----------



## Dr. White (Jan 15, 2015)

Coruscation said:


> > Dodging a slime explosion should be considered as impressive as Hakuba now that we've seen Robin can see and react to Hakuba with a large initial distance.
> 
> 
> I think Luffy's explosion dodge was impressive but Hakuba was extremely far (Robin looked like an Ant from Hakuba/Bart's angle) and had to go up against gravity. Luffy did have to make more movements though so I see them as more or less along the same lines.
> ...


----------



## Amol (Jan 15, 2015)

Luffy is faster than him.
DD is faster than him .
Sabo is faster than him.
Issho is faster than him.
I don't care about the rest.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Jan 15, 2015)

Amol said:


> Luffy is faster than him.
> DD is faster than him .
> Sabo is faster than him.
> Issho is faster than him.
> I don't care about the rest.



What about Zolo 



Coruscation said:


> Well Robin and Franky were seemingly portrayed to be unable to follow Luffy's burst speed, and Robin did follow Hakuba in this chapter, so... =s



So Base Luffy>Hakuba.

Bellamy>Luffy

Dellinger>Bellamy

Hakuba>Bellamy.

Bart>Bellamy

Hakuba>Bart

Robin>Hakuba/Bart.

Monet>Luffy

Zoro>Monet. 


It all makes sense now. 

Zoro>Monet>Robin>Hakuba>Dellinger>Bart>Bellamy>Luffy.

With G2 of course Luffy jumps to the top. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Fuck Oda. Hakuba is fast, Luffy is Fast, zoro is fast everyone is fast lets just leave it at that.


----------



## Amol (Jan 15, 2015)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> What about Zolo


I will tell you when he finally manages to solo Pica.


----------



## Coruscation (Jan 15, 2015)

Luffy used G2 to dodge the slime explosion. At least I think that's a safe assumption. For that type of long-distance _extreme_ speed movement he always uses G2. Plus I don't imagine Oda would choose the time to have the bystanders highlight his speed if he wasn't even using his speed technique.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Jan 15, 2015)

Coruscation said:


> Luffy used G2 to dodge the slime explosion. At least I think that's a safe assumption. For that type of long-distance _extreme_ speed movement he always uses G2. Plus I don't imagine Oda would choose the time to have the bystanders highlight his speed if he wasn't even using his speed technique.



make a good point.

Well now i have to fix my tier list once again.

Also i forget Monet intercepted G2 luffy and blitzed Base luffy. Maybe i should just cut out Luffy make life a lot easier. 

Zoro is the Fastest based off feats that all that matters right?


----------



## Dr. White (Jan 15, 2015)

Sabo > Doflamingo > Law (w/ Shambles) > Hakuba >= G2 Luffy (pending the situation) > Sanji (by just a bit really) > Zoro.


----------



## HisMajestyMihawk (Jan 15, 2015)

HaxHax said:


> Kuro. 10char



Never made the comparison before now, but now that I think about it Hakuba really is just the NW version of Captain Kuro


----------



## Gunstarvillain (Jan 15, 2015)

I remember "lucy"luffy watching hakubas speed noting he is fast. But personally he didn't seem impressed much like when a MAIN characer makes the bleach flash step face that's a big deal. Hakubas can be fast but he doesn't touch that luffy tier speed.


----------



## Dr. White (Jan 15, 2015)

Gunstarvillain said:


> I remember "lucy"luffy watching hakubas speed noting he is fast. But personally he didn't seem impressed much like when a MAIN characer makes the bleach flash step face that's a big deal. Hakubas can be fast but he doesn't touch that luffy tier speed.


Sabo is a top tier, and he gave him hype. You can't denote the hype by saying Sabo wasn't crazily impressed. Bart (a high tier) was and didn't even know what happened.

Monet was able to intercept G2 Luffy should I argue his other speed feats are negligible now?


----------



## Ekkologix (Jan 15, 2015)

when hakuba blitz a fishman underwater like zoro did then i'll put him above zoro in speed.

but when people like rebecca dodges him....


----------



## Typhon (Jan 15, 2015)

Dr. White said:


> Luffy has shown nothing to indicate he could accomplish Hakuba's Colosseum feat.



Saving Kyros from Doflamingo (A real monster), who was 2 inches away from his head in base, is more impressive then blitzing a bunch of no names. 

OT: This latest chapter hasn't changed anything for me. Never though Hakuba was as impressive as some thought.

On the Luffy dodging an explosion thing. I thought it was safe to assume he simply grabbed onto land and pulled himself out of the way. Would really make use of his stretching.


----------



## Dr. White (Jan 15, 2015)

Typhon said:


> Saving Kyros from Doflamingo (A real monster), who was 2 inches away from his head in base, is more impressive then blitzing a bunch of no names.


Not at all. Do you even understand physics? That's like saying Lao G's feat of blocking the Tontatta (specifically known for faster than eye speed)  is more impressive 

Luffy grabbing Kyros was from point A to B. 

Hakuba slashing all those fodder from all those angle was like going from A (laying down nonetheless) to B1/B2, C, D1, D2, E, F1/f2/f3, G, etc. All before someone like Bart could even intepret what the hell was going on.


----------



## Amol (Jan 15, 2015)

It is becoming pathetic now .


----------



## Typhon (Jan 16, 2015)

Dr. White said:


> Not at all. Do you even understand physics? That's like saying Lao G's feat of blocking the Tontatta (specifically known for faster than eye speed)  is more impressive
> 
> Luffy grabbing Kyros was from point A to B.
> 
> Hakuba slashing all those fodder from all those angle was like going from A (laying down nonetheless) to B1/B2, C, D1, D2, E, F1/f2/f3, G, etc. All before someone like Bart could even intepret what the hell was going on.



Yeah, I understand. It's a nice feat and all, but it's not great because of who they are. For instance, Zoro back in baroque works was blitzing fodder left and right and they couldn't even track or react to him. This was one of those moments that proved the M3 in general were just much faster then most.

It is no different here. Out-speeding someone, who is already stupidly fast themselves, is more impressive then blitzing people who are incredibly slow by comparison.

Diamante seemed to have no problems understanding what was going on.


----------



## Dr. White (Jan 16, 2015)

Typhon said:


> Yeah, I understand. It's a nice feat and all, but it's not great because of who they are. For instance, Zoro back in baroque works was blitzing fodder left and right and they couldn't even track or react to him. This was one of those moments that proved the M3 in general were just much faster then most.
> 
> It is no different here. Out-speeding someone, who is already stupidly fast themselves, is more impressive then blitzing people who are incredibly slow by comparison.



No you don't understand. When talking about speed, it doesn't matter, unless you're making a direct comparison between two people. Hakuba could have been stacking apples on pedastools, and the feat would still be more impressive than anyting the M3 did because of all the actions accomplished over such a distance, in such little time span, from as many angles.

It be like saying Goku's mach 500 kick against someone strong like Frieza is more impressive speed feat than Flash's speed feat of changing the radio station of every radio on earth to a specific station in the time span of a couple seconds (to stop a bomb from going off or some shit). Flash's speed feat is clearly better because he literally had to rush through houses, through doors, upstairs, down stairs, for every radio over the course of the whole earth in a limited time span etc.


Your problem is your confusing the feat of the speed itself with it's applicable effectiveness vs others in combat. No one is arguing Hakuba can do that to 20 Luffy level fighters, but the feat itself vs decent fighters, is a testament of solely his speed.


----------



## Typhon (Jan 16, 2015)

Dr. White said:


> No you don't understand. When talking about speed, it doesn't matter, unless you're making a direct comparison between two people. Hakuba could have been stacking apples on pedastools, and the feat would still be more impressive than anyting the M3 did because of all the actions accomplished over such a distance, in such little time span, from as many angles.
> 
> It be like saying Goku's mach 500 kick against someone strong like Frieza is more impressive speed feat than Flash's speed feat of changing the radio station of every radio on earth to a specific station in the time span of a couple seconds (to stop a bomb from going off or some shit). Flash's speed feat is clearly better because he literally had to rush through houses, through doors, upstairs, down stairs, for every radio over the course of the whole earth in a limited time span etc.



I'd agree with your analogy here because it is of such a huge scale and Flash would have to be moving around the speeds of Goku or more to pull something like that off. Problem is that Hakuba's feat is nothing like what you're proposing given it's a much smaller area and he's not doing something nearly as intricate as changing radio stations. Fact of the matter is Robin, Diamante, Sabo, and Rebecca could and have reacted to Hakuba's speed. Kyros, someone on the same level as Diamante couldn't react to Doflamingo's kick which means he would have to be moving at insane speeds to do so and Luffy saved him in base. 

This would be like person A saving person B from a bullet train moving at 500mph when it was 3 feet away from B's body, while person C beat up 10 before anyone can react. The time window to save Person B is obviously smaller then the window to beat up 10 guys, which means person A would have to be moving faster.


----------

